# DoorDash deactivation... EXTREME LATENESS



## The Jax

Anyone who knows me here knows I don't BS.

Bottom line is, now that DoorDash has been flooded with drivers from Caviar, they are doing mass deactivations. I see it all over reddit. I had several orders this week on DoorDash that the restaurant made me wait awhile. I contacted the customer and they responded but seemed distant. All orders were going to New Jack City. All customers did not tip. None of these orders were late but had that feel I am going to complain to get free food. Usually, I would cancel these orders but I have been more lenient on that as of recent. Big mistake. These orders were not extremely late or reasonably late. All of my orders have been directly from the restaurant to the customer.

Don't let POS customers take money away from you because they are poor and want free food. Protect yourself and cancel these orders before you even pick them up.

I have appealed and I know that will take up to 2 to 3 months. Thank god I have other income and gigs but for the DD ant out there working hard, its not right. I have over 4000 deliveries with DoorDash and a 4.95 customer rating. It doesn't matter. If a customer complains then a few more complain, thats it. Stay away from the poor areas.


----------



## uberboy1212

Remember the time you were bragging about your ratings and posted a screen shot? Didn’t someone warn you that your horrible on-time percentage was going to get u canned? I’m honestly surprised though since u have a really high customer rating + acceptance rate. I guess all that multi-apping + taking shits while on delivery finally caught up with u. Good lesson for everyone. Doesn’t matter how good a driver you think you are, we are all easily replaceable


----------



## The Jax

uberboy1212 said:


> Remember the time you were bragging about your ratings and posted a screen shot? Didn't someone warn you that your horrible on-time percentage was going to get u canned? I'm honestly surprised though since u have a really high customer rating + acceptance rate.


I do not recall that thread but it probably did happen. No need for proof. My on time rating was 68% yesterday when I was delivering. Honestly thats the highest it has ever been. During Covid its been in the 60's but prior I was in the high 50's. I am also surprised. I did appeal it though.



uberboy1212 said:


> taking shits while on delivery finally caught up with u. Good lesson for everyone.


NOT a good lesson to anyone. When you got to go, you go. I can't believe we are still talking about this.



uberboy1212 said:


> Doesn't matter how good a driver you think you are, we are all easily replaceable


Firmly agree


----------



## Seamus

The next several weeks are going to be bad for pay with DoorDash. Ahead of the IPO they are following the same formula as Uber and Lyft in cutting costs to try and show profitability. Every night they are making the map red so anyone can jump on. Then the lowball offers start flying! Never seen so many lowball offers on DD before. Eventually drivers will leave cause the pay sucks and then the offers will go up again. Endless cycle.

With this in mind I'm surprised they are aggressively deactivating drivers as they want it flooded now. You have to admit, your on time percentage is way outside the norm in a bad way. You also have to admit several of us told you it would come back to you eventually.


----------



## The Jax

Seamus said:


> You have to admit, your on time percentage is way outside the norm in a bad way.


Actually, I will not admit that. Hey Seamus, by the way.

I have had some "take anything" days to get my acceptance rate back up with no app stacking on those days. I would check throughout the day and my on time rating never changed. Seems the on time rating is calculated similar to your acceptance rate but worse. I have noticed with my acceptance rate, anytime I reject a delivery offer, it falls at least one point. However, it takes me 6 to 8 deliveries for it to go up again. I feel the same thing happens with the on time rating except what I see, it takes a few late deliveries for it to fall down one point. If a customer reports you late, it will fall one point. And you need to do 20 to 30 on time deliveries for it to go up a point. This is my experience.

I have never had a high on time rating and I have been DD for many years in multiple markets. Not saying I am right and not saying I am super delivery driver. I am just saying this is my opinion on my relative experience.


----------



## Seamus

The Jax said:


> Actually, I will not admit that. Hey Seamus, by the way.
> 
> I have had some "take anything" days to get my acceptance rate back up with no app stacking on those days. I would check throughout the day and my on time rating never changed. Seems the on time rating is calculated similar to your acceptance rate but worse. I have noticed with my acceptance rate, anytime I reject a delivery offer, it falls at least one point. However, it takes me 6 to 8 deliveries for it to go up again. I feel the same thing happens with the on time rating except what I see, it takes a few late deliveries for it to fall down one point. If a customer reports you late, it will fall one point. And you need to do 20 to 30 on time deliveries for it to go up a point. This is my experience.
> 
> I have never had a high on time rating and I have been DD for many years in multiple markets. Not saying I am right and not saying I am super delivery driver. I am just saying this is my opinion on my relative experience.


Since Covid I have noticed some strange happenings with DD's ratings. Once none of my numbers (except number of rides) changed for 2 weeks. Even my acceptance rate after I declined a boat load of offers. Worked in my favor so I didn't question it. Another time my rating jumped from 4.87 to 4.96 overnight. Don't think that was real!:roflmao:

GH is more laid back since you don't have all these measurements. If your on time measurement was 60% on GH (they don't measure it) it would probably be average since a significant portion of the orders I pick up are already late! On GH it's not late unless it's more than 30 minutes late! :thumbup: At least in my market they stopped showing the pick up time at the restaurant because people were getting orders so far past due they declined them so as not to deal with the angry customers. Me, I would take them if they were good offers and couldn't care less about getting *****ed at since there isn't a rating.


----------



## Boca Ratman

The Jax said:


> Seems the on time rating is calculated similar to your acceptance rate but worse.


What do you mean 'but worse?"

Total requests received ÷ total accepted.= acceptance %.

On-time deliveries ÷ total deliveries = on time %

There is no magic formula, its very basic mathematics.


----------



## SHalester

The Jax said:


> Protect yourself and cancel these orders before you even pick them up.


how would you know beforehand? Based on destination? Isn't that no no bad puppy?


----------



## Boca Ratman

The Jax said:


> Actually, I will not admit that





The Jax said:


> My on time rating was 68% yesterday when I was delivering. Honestly thats the highest it has ever been. During Covid its been in the 60's but prior I was in the high 50's.


You dont think think 32 to 41 per 100 is bad?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Boca Ratman said:


> Total requests received ÷ total accepted.= acceptance %.


This is backwards and would always give you an acceptance % greater than 100%.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is backwards and would always give you an acceptance % greater than 100%.


Yes, i screwed up.

Requests accepted ÷ received


----------



## Woohaa

I'm rarely on time. And my ratings suck. Look for me to make a DD delivery to you soon.


----------



## Teksaz

Woohaa said:


> I'm rarely on time. And my ratings suck. Look for me to make a DD delivery to you soon.


I believe that shit, without a doubt lol


----------



## Alltel77

Doordash has sucked with their timers. I've noticed some improvement over the last couple months though. I believe the "fare pay" will continue to drop to about $0-$1 fare pay plus tip.


----------



## Joey Calzone

The Jax said:


> Anyone who knows me here knows I don't BS.
> 
> Bottom line is, now that DoorDash has been flooded with drivers from Caviar, they are doing mass deactivations. I see it all over reddit. I had several orders this week on DoorDash that the restaurant made me wait awhile. I contacted the customer and they responded but seemed distant. All orders were going to New Jack City. All customers did not tip. None of these orders were late but had that feel I am going to complain to get free food. Usually, I would cancel these orders but I have been more lenient on that as of recent. Big mistake. These orders were not extremely late or reasonably late. All of my orders have been directly from the restaurant to the customer.
> 
> Don't let POS customers take money away from you because they are poor and want free food. Protect yourself and cancel these orders before you even pick them up.
> 
> I have appealed and I know that will take up to 2 to 3 months. Thank god I have other income and gigs but for the DD ant out there working hard, its not right. I have over 4000 deliveries with DoorDash and a 4.95 customer rating. It doesn't matter. If a customer complains then a few more complain, thats it. Stay away from the poor areas.


Did Doordash tell you why you were deactivated?


----------



## tohunt4me

The Jax said:


> Actually, I will not admit that. Hey Seamus, by the way.
> 
> I have had some "take anything" days to get my acceptance rate back up with no app stacking on those days. I would check throughout the day and my on time rating never changed. Seems the on time rating is calculated similar to your acceptance rate but worse. I have noticed with my acceptance rate, anytime I reject a delivery offer, it falls at least one point. However, it takes me 6 to 8 deliveries for it to go up again. I feel the same thing happens with the on time rating except what I see, it takes a few late deliveries for it to fall down one point. If a customer reports you late, it will fall one point. And you need to do 20 to 30 on time deliveries for it to go up a point. This is my experience.
> 
> I have never had a high on time rating and I have been DD for many years in multiple markets. Not saying I am right and not saying I am super delivery driver. I am just saying this is my opinion on my relative experience.


How much do Customers GET PAID when they complain of " Late Deliveries"?

What kind of Reward are They getting ?


----------



## #professoruber

uberboy1212 said:


> Remember the time you were bragging about your ratings and posted a screen shot? Didn't someone warn you that your horrible on-time percentage was going to get u canned? I'm honestly surprised though since u have a really high customer rating + acceptance rate. I guess all that multi-apping + taking shits while on delivery finally caught up with u. Good lesson for everyone. Doesn't matter how good a driver you think you are, we are all easily replaceable


What are the thresholds that will get you deactivated? I try to keep my completion above 80% and my on time is a stellar 98% which I stack orders on other apps frequently.


----------



## rideshareapphero

#professoruber said:


> What are the thresholds that will get you deactivated? I try to keep my completion above 80% and my on time is a stellar 98% which I stack orders on other apps frequently.


According to doordash:

Customer rating: 4.2
Completion rate: 80%
Acceptance rate: no minimum 
On-time/early rate: Repeated lateness may result in deactivation


----------



## Judge and Jury

The Jax said:


> Actually, I will not admit that. Hey Seamus, by the way.
> 
> I have had some "take anything" days to get my acceptance rate back up with no app stacking on those days. I would check throughout the day and my on time rating never changed. Seems the on time rating is calculated similar to your acceptance rate but worse. I have noticed with my acceptance rate, anytime I reject a delivery offer, it falls at least one point. However, it takes me 6 to 8 deliveries for it to go up again. I feel the same thing happens with the on time rating except what I see, it takes a few late deliveries for it to fall down one point. If a customer reports you late, it will fall one point. And you need to do 20 to 30 on time deliveries for it to go up a point. This is my experience.
> 
> I have never had a high on time rating and I have been DD for many years in multiple markets. Not saying I am right and not saying I am super delivery driver. I am just saying this is my opinion on my relative experience.


If I recall correctly, an e-mail or text I received stated that extremely late was defined as 30 minutes or more past the delivery time.



The Jax said:


> Actually, I will not admit that. Hey Seamus, by the way.
> 
> I have had some "take anything" days to get my acceptance rate back up with no app stacking on those days. I would check throughout the day and my on time rating never changed. Seems the on time rating is calculated similar to your acceptance rate but worse. I have noticed with my acceptance rate, anytime I reject a delivery offer, it falls at least one point. However, it takes me 6 to 8 deliveries for it to go up again. I feel the same thing happens with the on time rating except what I see, it takes a few late deliveries for it to fall down one point. If a customer reports you late, it will fall one point. And you need to do 20 to 30 on time deliveries for it to go up a point. This is my experience.
> 
> I have never had a high on time rating and I have been DD for many years in multiple markets. Not saying I am right and not saying I am super delivery driver. I am just saying this is my opinion on my relative experience.


I do not think it has anything to do with the on time or early rating. Extreme lateness is their issue.
I think DD is targeting app stackers.
If extremely late was the only criteria, tens of thousands of dashers who worked Cinco De Mayo and Mother's Day would also have been deactivated.
I am guessing that a couple of deliveries that were extremely late, coupled with tracking data, caused your deactivation.
Just a supposition on my part.


----------



## The Jax

Judge and Jury said:


> I am guessing that a couple of deliveries that were extremely late, coupled with tracking data, caused your deactivation.
> Just a supposition on my part.


While I agree, in my opinion, I think what triggers this is customer complaining, which in most cases, is for free food. I am familiar with that text and I have received it a few times and its typically after one of those deliveries with no tip going to New Jack City. And I took a delivery to that same area the day before deactivation. So I completely assume is you can be as late as you want, every consecutive day, as long as a customer or restaurant does complain or as long as a support rep does not notice.


----------



## Judge and Jury

The Jax said:


> While I agree, in my opinion, I think what triggers this is customer complaining, which in most cases, is for free food. I am familiar with that text and I have received it a few times and its typically after one of those deliveries with no tip going to New Jack City. And I took a delivery to that same area the day before deactivation. So I completely assume is you can be as late as you want, every consecutive day, as long as a customer or restaurant does complain or as long as a support rep does not notice.


Sorry to disagree. Every customer has a right to complain if the delivery is late.
If it is caused by the restaurant, DD has tracking data, I assume, that specifies when you arrived In the vicinity of the restaurant, left the establishment and more or less drove in a direct manner to the customer.
If I recall correctly, DD utilizes an outside contractor
To determine mileage and delivery times.
If said contractor was instructed to identify extremely late deliveries based on tracking data, is that possible? Further. If extremely late deliveries corresponded to erratic driving data, would they suppose you are app stacking? I only ask because you seem to have inside the closed doors experience with various gig apps.
DD does not prohibit dashers from utilizing other gig apps, but is drawing the line when app stackers are causing late deliveries, and, yes, customer complaints for late, or extremely late deliveries.
Finally, you are a contractor. If the contractee is unhappy with your service, why should he hire you again?



The Jax said:


> While I agree, in my opinion, I think what triggers this is customer complaining, which in most cases, is for free food. I am familiar with that text and I have received it a few times and its typically after one of those deliveries with no tip going to New Jack City. And I took a delivery to that same area the day before deactivation. So I completely assume is you can be as late as you want, every consecutive day, as long as a customer or restaurant does complain or as long as a support rep does not notice.


I forgot to question, why are you delivering to New Jack City? Move to a different area or zone. You claim to be an expert on delivery spanning decades of experience.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> I think one of the great moments in the therapeutic relationship is when the therapist builds a stable enough relationship with the client that the client can be challenged on inconsistencies while also knowing they can come clean without fear of judgment or admonishment. The truth often comes out slowly, but you can see this burden of untruth lift from their shoulders. It really is an awesome, powerful experience.


Problem for me is they only build a relationship with The Judge. Then some of The Jury starts dominating and the therapist is totally flummoxed.



The Jax said:


> No lying here but you have a right to your opinion and opinions will vary and thats where I stand.


Give it up. What did you do to be deactivated? Blaming customers for extremely late deliveries does not cut it. They changed the parameters and you were notified numerous times?
You seem outraged for not heeding warnings. 
Good luck yo you, sir.


----------



## The Jax

Judge and Jury said:


> Sorry to disagree. Every customer has a right to complain if the delivery is late.


&#129335;‍♂ I never said a customer did not have a right to complain. You are correct, it is their right. This statement I do not get.



Judge and Jury said:


> If I recall correctly, DD utilizes an outside contractor
> To determine mileage and delivery times.
> If said contractor was instructed to identify extremely late deliveries based on tracking data, is that possible? Further. If extremely late deliveries corresponded to erratic driving data, would they suppose you are app stacking? I only ask because you seem to have inside the closed doors experience with various gig apps.
> DD does not prohibit dashers from utilizing other gig apps, but is drawing the line when app stackers are causing late deliveries, and, yes, customer complaints for late, or extremely late deliveries.


I do have an inside look at this type of thing working with GrubHub and it has been talked about that DoorDash does use a third party for that but it is my understanding that the money they are spending on this is that the third party transfers this data to the DD talking heads for marketing purposes and for the technology aspect to tweak the delivery area and dashers being dispatched and stuff like that. To my knowledge, they do not use that data to try and identify individual dashers and their lateness to give DD a reason to purge a late dasher from the system. It is my understanding that DD only finds out of lateness of individual dashers from customer or restaurant complaints which are then investigated, as its a large company with a lot of technology and its near impossible to police everyone.

While I cannot get into detail about GrubHub due to a non-disclosure, what I can tell you is GrubHub has a human element in place, separate from dispatch, that watches deliveries all day and checks flags that the system triggers as well as just check specific areas and watch drivers manually. DoorDash does not have this, from my understanding, but I know for a fact that GrubHub does. What I also can tell you that the people who work in the special "secret" department at GrubHub (its not supposed to be known it exists) is that these people have the mentality of parking enforcement officers and tow truck drivers. They do not care and have no sympathy and if you are wrong, you are wrong.



Judge and Jury said:


> I forgot to question, why are you delivering to New Jack City? Move to a different area or zone. You claim to be an expert on delivery spanning decades of experience.


First, I love that you quoted my New Jack City reference. I want the royalties from it though if it becomes popular. &#128517;

Second, to answer your question, I stay out of and do not pick up deliveries in that area. My app goes right on PAUSE of NOT ACCEPTING NEW DELIVERIES to minute I have a delivery going there. While I do work in many delivery areas, depending on where my clients are, in most cases, I am picking up a delivery in Pleasantville that has a high probability of being delivered to the same area or maybe the college or another area also nicer. However, New Jack City is still close enough to Pleasantville that orders from these particular areas will also be dispatched from restaurants from Pleasantville to New Jack City. That delivery area of New Jack City is a food desert and besides the small amount of bodega stores, which serve the people who live or work or sell drugs in those areas, their food options are limited. So a good amount of orders coming from Pleasantville (yea thats my other one) do go to New Jack City.

With UE and Postmates, I have more freedom to say no thank you. With DD I need to keep my acceptance rate up and cancellation rate down so I take one for the team more than I would like. However, I no longer have to go to New Jack City and visit the friends of Wesley Snipes because DD is no longer a factor unless I am re-activated. Which I am confident I will be but I doubt anything will happen until October or November being they are short staffed from Covid and just did a mass deactivation due to all the Caviar driver transfer clean house.



Judge and Jury said:


> Give it up. What did you do to be deactivated? Blaming customers for extremely late deliveries does not cut it. They changed the parameters and you were notified numerous times?
> You seem outraged for not heeding warnings.
> Good luck yo you, sir.


First, I am not outraged. I am annoyed but I am already over it.

Second, Give what up? Yes, I am blaming the customer. Yes I was late and personally I do not care. Its not like the order was so late it was ridiculous. I use a hot bag and I have warmers which I use for long deliveries. The food was not cold. The customer did not wait a very long time. I would say, a little above average. In any case that I feel a delivery will be so late that a reasonable person would be upset it was late, I usually cancel it, even if I have the food. However, the times I am in that situation is very rare.

What did I do to be deactivated? I was late and the customer complained to get free food. So I blame myself for being late? Sure, I am human. However, when DoorDash stacks your orders and sets you up to fail with one 3 mile delivery and one New Jack City delivery 8 miles away from the first drop off where you cannot cancel the second order because they are stacked, you just take one for the team and live with the consequences. I am now living with those consequences but I will not apologize or put myself as the one with full blame here. We pick up. We deliver. Customer complains. DoorDash holds driver accountable without any method of defense. Thats what happened here.


----------



## gomo

I want to know if DoorDash is giving drivers a fair list. Why have I never received such an order.

If DoorDash cannot make a fair order. I think this is the greatest misfortune of our driver!


----------



## rideshareapphero

I was wondering what happened to your appeal?


----------



## kingcorey321

Yes stacked orders . Picked up the food. Went to the next restaurant . Waited 10 or so minutes. It was a good order or i would of just canceled . Delivered both orders .
Order one was late . Well that 10 minute wait at the restaurant what does dd expect ? 
So yes i received a contract violation and emal stated toc bla bla bla late diner experience so on and so forth .
My solution call support . My support agent told me to piss in a pepsi can and drink it hours later .
Ow well i can still drive dd . 
Always have more then one app open multitask get that money.
I have dd gh ic ue . I used to have dd gh ue ic lyft uver x loser post mates all at once lol .


----------



## Invisible

Jax,

Sorry to hear you got the Big D from DD. I guess now your "mission" has changed. I use that word because I recall so many of your older posts talking about your mission.

These gig companies use drivers and toss them out whenever they choose because they have so many other dashers, ants or hubbers to choose from.

And @uberboy1212 brings up an excellent point to remind drivers they're easily replaceable regardless of stats. Best of luck in getting reactivated.



The Jax said:


> I think what triggers this is customer complaining, which in most cases, is for free i


This!!! We can all speculate but some things are simple. Customer knows he/she will get free food with complaining and that's why they continue to do the scam.


----------



## The Jax

rideshareapphero said:


> I was wondering what happened to your appeal?


I was reinstated after appeal but I did one delivery after that to make sure the app worked again then logged out and uninstalled it from my phone.

I refuse to work with them. Their tactics try so hard to treat you like an employee. I am in control of my work. You are in control of your work. This whole rush rush rush and contract violations crap if you do X or Y when it usually isn't a problem on the other platforms put me into a position that I have had enough, honestly. I also have talked four clients into not using them anymore.

Its amazing how I do UberEats and do the same thing and as much as I dislike UE, they do not hassle me. So goodbye DoorDash. I urge you all to do the same. All the questions, "I got this message from DD" and "Oh what does this mean with this E-Mail". Forget about it.


----------



## Seamus

The Jax said:


> I was reinstated after appeal but I did one delivery after that to make sure the app worked again then logged out and uninstalled it from my phone.
> 
> I refuse to work with them. Their tactics try so hard to treat you like an employee. I am in control of my work. You are in control of your work. This whole rush rush rush and contract violations crap if you do X or Y when it usually isn't a problem on the other platforms put me into a position that I have had enough, honestly. I also have talked four clients into not using them anymore.
> 
> Its amazing how I do UberEats and do the same thing and as much as I dislike UE, they do not hassle me. So goodbye DoorDash. I urge you all to do the same. All the questions, "I got this message from DD" and "Oh what does this mean with this E-Mail". Forget about it.


I don't see a big difference among them in how they operate. They are all the same horse of a different color. They all collect the same data, the difference is in what they show the driver.

For example, since you set up apps for restaurants you must know that GH asks the restaurants to rate the drivers after the pick up just like UE. However, GH doesn't share that info with the drivers, UE does. GH tracks on time delivery just like DD, they just don't display or rate the drivers that the driver can see. They all collect the data, they just use it differently.

Except for more serious accusations, ALL these gigs deactivate tighter or looser depending on supply vs demand in that particular market. 
High supply of drivers = lower offers and quicker deactivations
Low supply of drivers = better offers and slower deactivations


----------



## The Jax

Seamus said:


> I don't see a big difference among them in how they operate. They are all the same horse of a different color. They all collect the same data, the difference is in what they show the driver.
> 
> For example, since you set up apps for restaurants you must know that GH asks the restaurants to rate the drivers after the pick up just like UE. However, GH doesn't share that info with the drivers, UE does. GH tracks on time delivery just like DD, they just don't display or rate the drivers that the driver can see. They all collect the data, they just use it differently.
> 
> Except for more serious accusations, ALL these gigs deactivate tighter or looser depending on supply vs demand in that particular market.
> High supply of drivers = lower offers and quicker deactivations
> Low supply of drivers = better offers and slower deactivations


I mean to be brutally honest, there is nothing you said there that I can disagree with. You are right.

Just for me, in the markets I work in, the baiting game and dispatching can be vastly different on all the apps.

In reference to my market only and the staging areas I stay in, GrubHub will try and keep me local or at least send me to places I still want to go. None of that New Jack City if I stay over a certain imaginary line. UberEats, will try and bait me into New Jack City with their double order game where one drop off could literally be over the line but the second one is deep in red light and stop sign land. Postmates, aka pain in my butthole, will typically always try and dispactch me to the farthest pickups with absolute worst orders anyone would want. From triple Walmart orders to a boatload of order and pays (order and wait), I barely use Postmates unless I am near certain spots I know use the tablet.

But DoorDash. Pick up in Pleasantville, go to New Jack City. Reject Reject Reject. Ok, how about this local pickup going to a town that borders New Jack City? Ok sure! Then, next order, guess where, take a guess. Wesley Snipe's house, every single time. Then, take a chance with the worst customers on the platform in my area who will do everything in their power to get you in trouble so that they can get free food. Setup to fail and little to no possibility of appealing.

Yea, no thanks. DoorDash can shove it. I'd rather do Postmates and that is a bold statement coming from me because I really really hate Postmates.


----------

